# Prussic Acid Poisoning Alert



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That time of year....

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/article-311-Prussic-acid-alert-%E2%80%94-both-North-and-South.html


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Speaking of that sorghum Sudan I did this year turned out out purty nice. I have been selling it as straw as it fetches a higher price.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We dropped about 6 acres Sudan Sorghum BMR yesterday. We made several calls and all said that if it gets frosted on after it's cut and partially cured out for dry hay it should to be ok. They are planning on baling Monday or Tuesday. It was conditioned and my wife checked out of the rollers and the stems were crushed all the way down.

It's suppose to be possible frost Sunday and Tuesday and possible freeze Monday.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would think after 2-3 three days of drying on top that you have nothing to fear. Frost will not hurt what is underneath....and I would think that the first frost of the year for you would probably be very light.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

That BMR should make some nice hay if your wife can get it dry enough to store it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike, sounds good. That's pretty much what we were thinking and what the seed dealer said.

Tx Jim they've had trouble getting that stuff to dry down enough all season, even when the days were longer and the ground was drier. I think the stuff should be wrapped as haylage if one was going to do a lot of the stuff. She and our son said they didn't think they were going to plant any more of it. It looks like a lot when it's cut but once it's tedded out and it dries down it like shrinks to near nothing and even when it seems dry and feels dry and you bale it within a week or two it will start to ferment just a bit. Haven't had any to heat up on us but did have a bale or two with just a bit of mold.

All the BMR that's been baled so far she's had to start feeding it right away, one bale a day right now. With all the rain we've had there's good grass on the pastures. She was feeding 2 bales a day during the worst part of the drought.

I wouldn't do anymore without either wrapping it or cutting it for silage. Cows love it but they're going to have to do without next year. Between the seed cost, the tonnage not turning out like we thought and the trouble getting it dry it's really not worth it to us.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Thanks Mike, sounds good. That's pretty much what we were thinking and what the seed dealer said.
> 
> Tx Jim they've had trouble getting that stuff to dry down enough all season, even when the days were longer and the ground was drier. I think the stuff should be wrapped as haylage if one was going to do a lot of the stuff. She and our son said the other they didn't think they were going to plant anymore of it. It looks like a lot when it's cuts but once it's tedded out and it dries down it's like shrinks to near nothing and even when it seems dry and feels dry and you bale it within a week or two it will start to ferment a just a bit. Haven't had any to heat up on us but did have a bale or two with just a bit of mold.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't worry about the frost on cut partially dry hay.....had that happen to me a couple years ago and the hay turned out fine.

The high seed cost and difficult dry down was the reason I didn't plant any this year. Really like the hay it makes but last year every time it almost got dry enough to bale it started raining. In the summer it took me 4-5 days to dry and about 7-8 days this time of year and it's hard to reliably get that many days without rain here. Always got a good yield if I could get it dry.....granted it looked less than you would think by looking at how tall it was but still 60-100 bales an acre depending on which cutting.


----------

